# Wound check



## Networker3412 (Jul 13, 2009)

What would the dx be for a patient that came in to er for a wound check ? They did not change the dressing. The admitting is postop bleeding. The final dx statement says wound check.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 13, 2009)

I use V67.9, unless they prescribe meds, then I would use the diagnosis code. We also don't charge for Facility or Physician level for Wound Recheck.


----------

